

Lies We Tell Kids, Now in a Pill Bottle: Introducing Obecalp - zach
http://www.nytimes.com/2008/05/27/health/27plac.html

======
zach
I can't decide what this means. Is it that we give kids pills for anything so
now we have a pill for nothing? Or just that, indeed, parents lie to kids so
thoroughly that it has taken on a physical manifestation?

In any case, I have a free suggestion for the makers of Obecalp: run a TV ad
on Saturday mornings. Tagline: "Ask your mommy about Obecalp."

